# Coolermaster Eisberg 240 L im Sli Betrieb



## syns (9. August 2013)

Ich wollte mit der Coolermaster Eisberg 240 L meine CPU und meine 2 GPU`s kühlen. Nun weis ich allerdings nicht welche Teile ich noch brauch um diese auf Sli Betrieb umzurüsten. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## NX-Reeper (9. August 2013)

Du willst mit einer Kompakt Wakü Cpu und 2 Gpus Kühlen?


----------



## syns (9. August 2013)

Ja hab das auch in den Herstellervideo gesehen und auch schon in anderen Foren gelesen das es geht.


----------



## Pyroneo (9. August 2013)

Dabei wurde aber vor allem die Pumpe in Augenschein genommen, für GPU-SLI + CPU brauchst du noch größere Radiatoren, Schläuche, Verschraubungen, Durchflussmengenmesser, Ausgleichsbehälter usw. je nachdem was du dir da so aufbaust schafft das die Eisberg-Pumpe aber auch nicht mehr auch wenn sie die stärkste Pumpe unter den Kompakt-Kühlern ist


----------



## the.hai (9. August 2013)

syns schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit der Coolermaster Eisberg 240 L meine CPU und meine 2 GPU`s kühlen. Nun weis ich allerdings nicht welche Teile ich noch brauch um diese auf Sli Betrieb umzurüsten. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.


 
Also CPU+2GPUs sollte man bei nem 240er Radiator vergessen. Noch dazu würde ich bei einem solc hen kreislauf ein ordentliches system wählen und nnicht ne teure AllIone Lösung erweitern. das P/L ist dann einfach mies.


AllinONEs WaKüs lohnen sich m.M. nur bei starken prozzis und case mit wenig platz oder schlechten Airflow.


----------



## syns (9. August 2013)

Ich denke ich werde das mit der Eisberg 240 L einfach mal probieren. Nur weis ich noch nicht welche Anschlüsse ich brauche für die GPU´s


----------



## extrafighter (9. August 2013)

Also ich halte das für, gelinde gesagt, nicht so schlau mit einem 240er Radi diese Abwärme abführen zu wollen... und dann noch mit einer AllInOne Wakü... glaube nicht dass das funktioniert. Wie währe es, du füllst mal so einen Wakü Kaufberatungsthread aus, und lässt dich hier im Forum richtig berate. Ich denke da ist dir mehr geholfen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (9. August 2013)

syns schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde das mit der Eisberg 240 L einfach mal probieren.


 
Davon rate ich ab.


----------



## shadie (9. August 2013)

Man kann es ruhig sagen wie es ist, das wird so nicht gehen!!!!

Klar kannst du dir eine Eisberg kaufen, dazu 2 x Wasserkühler für die Karten udn das dann an den mitgelieferten Radi anschließen aber dann wirds so laut und heiß, dass du auch gleich nur mit Luft kühlen kannst 

In dem Hersteller video wurde nicht die Eisberg mit dem 240er verwendet sondern der Radi war vermutlich wesentlich größer.

Lass dir lieber eine richtige Wakü zusammenstellen, da kommst du besser udn günstiger bei weg.

Wen ndu uns nicht glaubst kauf Sie dir, die Schläuche + Anschlüsse findest du bei Aquatuning sowie die Küler für die Karte und fang an deien Hardware zu brutzeln


----------



## the.hai (9. August 2013)

syns schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde das mit der Eisberg 240 L einfach mal probieren. Nur weis ich noch nicht welche Anschlüsse ich brauche für die GPU´s


 
Super sache, fragst nach beratung, jeder rät dir ab und dich interessierts nicht

willkommen im forum, hier regiert aber der dialog, vlt mal drüber nachdenken


----------

